# Got an 88% for my Inside Wireman Interview, is that good?



## Lbeast (Feb 15, 2018)

Hgy324 said:


> Hello Electrician Talk,
> 
> I recently received an 88.1% for my interview score at the 1186 IBEW, in Oahu and want to know is that a good score or what are the chances of me getting selected?
> 
> ...


I also received my score. Just wondering what is considered a high score cause the union seem to never be able to let you know what the hell is going on. What's the point of getting a score if you can't knw your place? Dumb as hell.


----------



## Hgy324 (Feb 14, 2018)

Lbeast said:


> I also received my score. Just wondering what is considered a high score cause the union seem to never be able to let you know what the hell is going on. What's the point of getting a score if you can't knw your place? Dumb as hell.


-I'd assume 90% plus is what they would want, I guess. Be better if we had someone to comment on this and fill both of us in. That has already been selected by this union. good luck to you


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

How many ways to explain this ?

The INTERVIEW totally dominates your 'score.'

No-one, absolutely no-one, takes test scores that seriously. 

So long as you didn't 'dunce' your test -- you're in the running.

If you charm them, you're IN.

Otherwise, you're OUT... maybe.

Forget the 'test.'

[ Reality: most union locals have MORE 'talent' seeking the local than they can EVER accept.

Absolutely everybody realizes that being an IBEW j-man is GREAT gig.]

If you're looking for a 'tap on the shoulder' -- forget it. It's not like being a MAFIA hit-man.

Further, the process is S L O W.

What's happening ?

Behind the scenes, every union local has to decide if you should be 'black-balled.'

&&&

If this term is new to you... it dates from Skull and Bones -- and YALE university

ANYONE wanting ( meaning every undergraduate you can imagine ) wants into Skull & Bones fraternity they HAVE TO pass the black ball test:

EVERY single sitting member of Skull in Bones is given a White and Black marble.

The vote is by these very marbles.

A SINGLE black ball is totally sufficient to cancel your 'invite' into that fraternity.

Hence, the term " black balled. "

Absolutely NO LABEL is attached to the black-baller.

You can't challenge him. No-one can.

No-one even knows who the Hell he is.

When he dropped his black ball, the entire matter was opaque.

George H. W . Bush (41) was a Skull & Bones member.

You'd be SHOCKED as to how many Supreme Court Justices were from that fraternity.

( This usually blows minds. No-one can wrap their minds around how a tiny fraternity 'owns' the USSC. )

The average Joe has absolutely NO IDEA about even the existence of Skull & Bones.

It was parodied in Animal House -- of course.

The real Skull & Bones is NO JOKE -- of course.

( Presidents, USSC justices, etc. right on down the line.)


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Skull & Bones is also the basis for the term "Lilly White" -- as in NO black balls.

One need only imagine what the Yale crew thought of when they came with their 'marble system.'

Remember that this was devised in the Antebellum period

Think about it.

Heh.


----------



## NewElect85 (Dec 24, 2017)

Sounds like you have a mouthful of experience. :vs_laugh:


----------

